# A guide to speeding up your computer



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

This basic guide will tell you how to quickly speed up your computer. It is very easy and only requires downloading and running a few programs and a few other steps you can do on windows explorer.

Requirements: A computer that is connected to the internet,Downloading access,a bit of computer knowledge.

1.Download and run the following:http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner

It will scan your computer for useless files and get rid of them so that you have extra space on your hard drive
*DO NOT USE THE REGISTRY CLEANER FUNCTION!!*

2.Download and run the following:http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/download/

It will defrag your disk and make it faster. If you do not know what defragmenting is, visit the following:http://computer.howstuffworks.com/question548.htm

3.Download and run the following:http://www.digiarch.org/orphansremover.html

It will scan your computer for invalid shortcuts. There is more info on their website so check it out!

4.Download and run the following:http://www.easyduplicatefinder.com/

It will scan your computer for duplicate files and remove them. This works wonders for people who download a lot!!

5. Click on Start>run>accessories>system tools>disk cleanup and run it.

It works like ccleaner but focuses more on windows components.

6.Click on start>my computer>C: and click on search on the top of windows explorer>All files and folders>what size was it> specify size in KB>1,000,000 KB

This will scan your computer for files that are larger then 1 GB. Its for those people who download a ton of video games and forget to delete their setup files.

7.Download and run the following:http://www.drivermax.com/

It will scan your computer for outdated drivers and freely update them.

After you have done the steps,make sure the icons for the program you have run are on your desktop so you can run them whenever you want!

If you have done every single step, i almost guarantee your computer will be faster!!!!

Additional stuff:

If you have Firefox i recommend you download the following addon(s):

1.AdBlocker Plus
2.NoScript
3.MyWOT

THE END

A few words: I hope you enjoy this guide as i have spent a long time making and perfecting it. I also hope this gets rid of those threads saying "My computer is slow" Note that this guide wont always work and you might even have to upgrade your hardware to make it faster!! Also note that i made this guide specifically for windows XP but i am sure it will also work for vista and 7


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll have to disagree with a number of the recommendations.


If you're running Windows 7, they already have a background defrag, so that's probably redundant. Vista also has a decent defrag, though you have to configure it's schedule if you want it to run automatically.

Deleting duplicate DLL's and other system files can lead to disaster, many times they're there for a reason. Also, if the registry pointers aren't updated to point to the updated DLL, the application that used to depend on this DLL will likely crash.

Updating the drivers when there is no problem is not really warranted, and will also frequently cause problems. One has to remember the old saying: *Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!*


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> I'll have to disagree with a number of the recommendations.
> 
> 
> If you're running Windows 7, they already have a background defrag, so that's probably redundant. Vista also has a decent defrag, though you have to configure it's schedule if you want it to run automatically.
> ...


 If you didn't notice,
1.I pointed out that you shouldn't use the registry cleaner function in bold letters.
2.The duplicate scanner doesn't scan any system files and gives you a list of items it has found so you can thoroughly check it before you give the program permission to initiate the cleanup process. 
3.Note that the title of this thread is :"how to speed up your computer" Now focus on the work speed. Updating your drivers doesn't usually cause any problems and works on helping your system become faster.
4."don't fix stuff that aint broke" its just like saying don't clean your desk if it has dust on it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's no way for the novice to "check" if a duplicate file is necessary without knowing exactly it's function. Many of the duplicate DLL's are not flagged as system files. Obviously, non-program files are less risky.

As far as updating drivers, I stand by my recommendation, you'll rarely realize a speedup by updating drivers. We get to fix stuff all the time here caused by folks "updating" when it's not warranted.


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

That this true. Who would you recommend this guide to? Newbies or Advanced people? New people might mess the steps up and that will eventually lead to a messed up system. Should i post an experience level in the guide?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to know who to target. The advanced people probably don't need the guide, but the newbies frequently need more "hand holding" in order to sort stuff like this out. 

I don't think there is a simple "cookbook" approach to all system performance issues, at least I've never found one.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Keeping malware out of a computer helps maintain speed/efficiency....but that's a constant struggle.
I'd say following the General Security forum at TSG can help users keep aware of the major security issues.

Editing msconfig of applications that don't need to be started with Windows can help with computers that have limited resources.


BTW, some Acer computers with XP came with a default defrag app that runs in the background.
Mine did, so I've never had to defrag my C partition.


----------



## arceus12345 (Aug 18, 2010)

Acer!!   I have had a ton of bad experiences with them. Are there computers ever gonna be reliable?!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I used to buy the Acer Open component hardware and had good luck with them. OTOH, I have to agree about the Acer retail computers, they haven't been stellar.  I think I still have one of the old Acer Open motherboards in a system here...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

arceus12345 said:


> Acer!!   I have had a ton of bad experiences with them. Are there computers ever gonna be reliable?!


I had a motherboard go bad on my Acer, but I might have killed it, myself (  ), not sure.
Other than that, no problems in 4 years of use.
The price was right and no complaints found against that model, so I bought it and it turned out pretty well. No complaints from me. Speedfan rates the original hard drive at 97% efficiency and fitness after 4 years of use.

But I have heard complaints that Acer isn't exactly a service friendly computer company.


----------

